# calendar apps



## joangolfing (Sep 12, 2010)

I am a reluctant user of digital calendars and use my paper one with more confidence than anything I have seen in digital form.  Is there a good one for FireHDX that might convince me to change to digital.
What are the best and easiest calendar apps.
I have a LG840G tracfone and FireHDX.  Most people that like them have android phones and have all their events sinced to every device.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Have you tried the built in calendar that comes with the HDX? It's attractive, it's clean, it syncs with Google.

I also use this all-in-one manager but it's $9.99 (I got it for free as a Free App of the Day):



Betsy


----------



## HappyGuy (Nov 3, 2008)

I second Betsy's suggestion for using the calendar app that comes with the HDX (Calengoo?) My wife and I use it over all others. It synchs with all of our devices as well as our desktop computers. Highly recommended.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

HappyGuy said:


> I second Betsy's suggestion for using the calendar app that comes with the HDX (Calengoo?) My wife and I use it over all others. It synchs with all of our devices as well as our desktop computers. Highly recommended.


Calengoo was a third party app that many members got when the first Fires came out as the built in app at that time did not sync with Google's calendar. That was changed a couple iterations ago; the built in app, simply called "Calendar," syncs well.

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Calengoo was a third party app that many members got when the first Fires came out as the built in app at that time did not sync with Google's calendar. That was changed a couple iterations ago; the built in app, simply called "Calendar," syncs well.
> 
> Betsy


Agreed. It works decently on its own, but also syncs well with Google. And you can find plug ins that let you sinc Google calendar with Outlook and other 'full computer' based clients.


----------



## joangolfing (Sep 12, 2010)

I have the Calendar app on my HDX but never have been able to get it online with whatever it's supposed to do.  I enter the incoming and outgoing info and it never sincs with anything.  Is there another app that is easier to get going on.


----------



## joangolfing (Sep 12, 2010)

I might be online since my email is set up and working on my HDX and that might put this Calendar App working.  But how would I know if it is doing what it should be doing?


----------



## cinisajoy (Mar 10, 2013)

Turn on the wireless on your HDX,  now put something in the calendar.  Go to your phone.  Make sure you have 3g.  See if there is a sync.

Duh, make sure you are logged in with your Gmail account.


----------



## joangolfing (Sep 12, 2010)

I just have a tracfone with wifi only when I'm at home. So I don't think I can use the calendar at all other than on the HDX.  And since I don't want to carry that around with me in my purse I can see that calendar apps might not be for me.


----------



## cinisajoy (Mar 10, 2013)

Oh so no data plan.


----------



## cinisajoy (Mar 10, 2013)

In that case, can I recommend dollar tree.  They have their 2015 calendar booklets in and they cost $1.


----------



## joangolfing (Sep 12, 2010)

Thanks I have the paper calendars for 2015 but thought I could do something with a digital one, but it appears they are only for people with smart phones with data plans.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

As I said, you can use the Calendar app on the Fire the same way you'd use a paper one -- note when you have appointments, list birthdays, etc. You don't HAVE to connect to the cloud or whatever.  But, if you do, it will sync up so the calendar is available on your other connected devices.


----------



## cinisajoy (Mar 10, 2013)

It doesn't sound like her phone is connected.


----------



## Seamonkey (Dec 2, 2008)

You can get google calendar on your desktop or laptop and that will sync to Calengoo or whatever it is called these days.

I LOVE that app..  it syncs when I'm home but I don't have to have wifi available to update it when I'm out so as soon as I get an appointment, I enter it on my Fire and I'm all set.  I use it for my driving schedule, my appointments and appointments for a friend, reminders..  all sorts of things.


----------



## joangolfing (Sep 12, 2010)

I did quite a bit of work on my desktop and found that Google+ has an environment with a calendar included.  I think that will link through a file to connect to my HDX calendar. The Jorte calendar app seems to have the most potential for my use between devices. The Calendar app that is the default calendar seems ineffective. I wanted the Microsoft "One Calendar" but it only uses hotmail email accounts.

Is anyone else using the Google+ home page for this and other things?


----------



## Dragle (Dec 10, 2011)

joangolfing said:


> I just have a tracfone with wifi only when I'm at home. So I don't think I can use the calendar at all other than on the HDX. And since I don't want to carry that around with me in my purse I can see that calendar apps might not be for me.


I don't have a smartphone. I have a Yahoo email account which has a calendar as well. I set up my new HD6 to connect to the Yahoo email, then I went into the built-in calendar app and it successfully syncs with the Yahoo calendar, so I have been using it a little. Before that I never bothered and I still think it's more trouble to use a digital calendar than just write stuff in my paper calendar in my purse. If I had a smartphone I suppose it would make more sense because that is always connected whereas my tablets are wifi only.

Meanwhile, there are other calendar apps you can use without being required to sync with anything. I have used Pocket Informant (was a FAotD) and ColorNote (free and has calendar functionality not immediately obvious).


----------



## mikwmand (Nov 17, 2014)

I'm looking for a stand-alone calendar app. I don't use digital calendars other than on my tablet, but the current app requires a seperate calendar to sync with, which I don't have.  I just want to add appts and notes to the calendar, no sync to another calendar required.

Thanks


----------



## joangolfing (Sep 12, 2010)

Dragle,  I really like the app you suggested instead of a calendar app.  The ColorNote App is very functional and might work for me. Thanks for suggesting it.


----------



## Dragle (Dec 10, 2011)

joangolfing said:


> Dragle, I really like the app you suggested instead of a calendar app. The ColorNote App is very functional and might work for me. Thanks for suggesting it.


Great, hope it works for you. It's a nice note app too. I didn't even realize it had the calendar functionality at first.


----------



## LauraElizabeth (Mar 19, 2010)

I still use CalenGoo. The reason is I have an add on calendar from Hebcal (Jewish holidays). On web versions it is  right there on my Google Calendar.  With the calendar app on my FireHDX it does not show up but it does on CalenGoo.


----------

